# 1st time freshner and goat owner



## BB Acres (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi everyone. I have a doe that is expecting. I thought this month but I'm afraid I'm wrong. I know I wrote down when her and our buck were together but I can't seem to find it anywhere!! (this is one of our uh oh someone didn't latch the panel type breedings, go down in the morning and look who's together) But her udder is getting bigger every day it seems. She hates for me to touch her belly but the few time's I have I can feel small movements. I still feel ligaments and we monitor her everyday. Got a healthy appetite. So it's just a sit and wait game for me. I'm excited and can't wait but then I'm terrified because unlike my dad I'm not experienced in this.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome! Everyone is a ff at some point, that's why we are here. 

A lot of does don't like their tummy touched, I have one now that is the same. Checking ligaments is good, make sure you are pressing "down", and not "around" the vertebra at the tail head. But, ligaments "come and go" so don't be surprised by that. What you are looking for is several things, when you see them happening together you will know it's time. You will notice the doe will look a little "slimmer" ie her stomach will drop, her sides will look a little "hollow", her topline will rise, her vulva will elongate, and open a little, she will look "posty" in her back legs. When you see all of these, watch for her to separate herself from the herd. She will make a nest, down, up, down, up, scratch, scratch, down again,etc. Watch for her udder to suddenly get larger. When you see all of these you will know it's time.

Good luck and keep us up to date on how it's going! Oh, we like pictures too.

Have you heard of the "Does Code"? I'm sure it's here somewhere. They will drive you nuts!


----------



## BB Acres (Oct 16, 2011)

Well here's her udder as of yesterday. She needs a cut I know lol.


----------



## BB Acres (Oct 16, 2011)

The top view I took at the end of February possible March 1st. She's not very wide. I'm guessing one kid. And then there's a pic I took yesterday of her and the dad. I let them out together since she's already preggo. He's not a mean little butt to her anymore. 

Blitz has got to be the sweetest boy. I know everyone say's that'll change and to be careful with him. But for now I enjoy his sweetness and how he will follow me to the end of the world if I have rasins in my hand haha.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm still fairly new to goats also..but you'll probably be able to tell when it's time..they just act different..wandering to secluded spots..stretching and of course the ligs are a really good clue.. Oh, and they look different too;like how they stand ... Good luck! And we're here for ya ...


----------



## BB Acres (Oct 16, 2011)

Well. We noticed an udder on my other doe today. Looks like both my girls are expecting!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is coming along nicely... :thumb: 

All Does are different....and keep us guessing.... when we think they are looking ready... they keep us hanging a bit longer.... :hug: :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> She is coming along nicely... :thumb:
> 
> All Does are different....and keep us guessing.... when we think they are looking ready... they keep us hanging a bit longer.... :hug: :wink:


Thats for sure! :roll: Happy kidding!!!


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

I just experienced my first kidding with our doe a couple weeks ago. We knew her due date from the breeder; however she went into labor on day 138 which as a bit earlier than I had expected.
But even as a new goat owner (and first timer with kidding), I was surprised how quickly I realized that she was going into labor. She was hanging out in an odd section of the pen and super vocale. When I went closer to her, I noticed immediately that she looked thinner and then noticed that she had "lost her plug" ... so like everyone says, "every doe is different" ... yet our doe showed enough of the tell tale signs that I knew right away. She started showing signs at about 10 am and kidded about 9pm that night ...
good luck and enjoy the amazing experience!!


----------



## BB Acres (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone. After reading some stories on here I am getting scared.  My dad has the experience but my luck he won't be here when she's ready to kid. I watch lots of videos and read but blah. I did the same when my dog went in to labor. Guess I'm a worry wart.


----------



## BB Acres (Oct 16, 2011)

Here is Lucky. Felt movement in her today and noticed her small udder yesterday. Two pregnant does, no wonder my bucks calm and not peeing every where! His job is done. I'm loving his sweet sweet nature again.


----------



## BB Acres (Oct 16, 2011)

Its a girl!!!!!!!!!

Never even knew she had her. Just walked in and seen the baby running around!!


----------

